# confused



## andrea75 (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm now 42 and still no closer to deciding on a clinic for or final cycle..  We stay in the very north of Scotland so we are prepared to travel. My last cycle we had zero fertilization and was advised to consider DE. We don't want this and want further opinions.

Considering Create? Any recommendations considering we only have funding for one cycle? Thinking about natural IVF also as can then have a couple of cycles??

Advice welcome


----------

